# Launching a Spec V



## hobbesdbom (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, now i hope i'm not the only person having this problem, but this car is pretty much impossible to launch. The first time i tried, I just peeled out for a long time. So from then on, I've pretty much been starting out normally, and then stepping on the throttle. If anyone has figured out an effective way to launch the spec v that would help so much.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

don't lauch as hard.

Get better tires.

Pratice.

search.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> don't lauch as hard.
> 
> Get better tires.
> 
> ...


and get motor mount inserts


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> ...Get better tires...


I think the continental tires that come stock aren't very good. They aren't as bad as the 16" firestones that come on the SE-R - those are just awful. Searching probably won't get you very far, its the practice that will help you the most.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

as stated you will need motor mount inserts, otherwise expect lots of wheel hop. 

Don't just hold the revs and dump the clutch. Feather the clutch engagement while holding your revs, get her to jump and get rolling, then let the clutch go completely and step into that gas pedal.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorority Demon said:


> I think the continental tires



Do a search on that, I think most people think that they could fred flinstone their way to a better takeoff.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you are on the Continentals, it is easy to break traction. What RPM are you launching at?


----------



## hobbesdbom (Mar 3, 2005)

I have yokohama avids and i launch at a little above 2k, but i tried feathering, and it worked pretty well. I actually got almost all tire noise to go away while still getting a pretty good launch. Sadly it still wasn't enough to beat my friend with a WRX


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh even the most perfect of launches wont take a rex unless you are modded to high hell. avids are pretty decent tyres. i would check into the motor mount inserts. powertech imports and energy suspension make them and NPM did a cover on the ES.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You guys are getting close to crossing the No Street Racing rules... 

Be careful, it's the best way to get launched off of Nissan Forums


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

myoung said:


> You guys are getting close to crossing the No Street Racing rules...
> 
> Be careful, it's the best way to get launched off of Nissan Forums


we're talkin about launchin', not rollin' mr. young


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Zac said:


> we're talkin about launchin', not rollin' mr. young


w3rd......


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Anything above 1500 is too much! Once you've learned that, you'll find it's easy to get quick, consistent starts from the V.


----------



## alcnchns (Oct 31, 2005)

hobbesdbom said:


> Ok, now i hope i'm not the only person having this problem, but this car is pretty much impossible to launch. The first time i tried, I just peeled out for a long time. So from then on, I've pretty much been starting out normally, and then stepping on the throttle. If anyone has figured out an effective way to launch the spec v that would help so much.


better your suspension and tires. Don't let off the clucth to fast and pay attention to where your friction point is. DON'T REDLINE!!!!!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

launch at 4K from 2nd... screw your clutch, you go mad tyte fast yo!!!


----------

